# Photos of my Opae Ula / Halocaridina Rubra / Hawaiian Red Shrimp



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool! Wish I could find them! And was this brackish?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Cool! Wish I could find them! And was this brackish?



+1 where can we find these?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

They're currently listed on e-bay, just search for opae ula.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Just too bad you have to get the 2nd day UPS shipping to get a live arrival. Wish they were more available on the mainland.


----------



## Rubiks_Coop (Oct 1, 2010)

Are these as easy to breed as other dwarf shrimp? I know they breed slower but do they just breed like RCS? And would you suggest them over RCS. I'm setting up a shrimp tank and I'm deciding what shrimp to get! I already have RCS and I was thinking about going with something different. I wan't my tank to be planted but i guess that'd be out if i did decide on Opae Ulas. How salty is the water? Because I really don't want to have to have a saltwater tank. Slightly brackish I might, but I just am not really into salt or monitoring it!. ;-)


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Rubiks_Coop said:


> How salty is the water? Because I really don't want to have to have a saltwater tank. Slightly brackish I might, but I just am not really into salt or monitoring it!. ;-)


From slightly brackish to full ocean. But from what I've read, 1.008 to 1.012 is a good range for breeding. Nice thing is you can let the salinity swing a bit with these guys and not worry, as that is their natural environment anyways.

They are easy to breed from all the accounts I've read, just really slow. You aren't going to get a population explosion like RCS. If anything, they may require LESS care. 

Problem is finding them at a decent price.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

I ordered some of these from ebay and they came in excellent. These guys are really hardy. I believe they are the same shrimp used in those terrible orbs sold as sealed bio-domes. They are very easy to care for and don't breed as often as rcs.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

These things used to serve as a nice treat for my dwarf seahorses! They are hardy as ever and don't require as much attention compared to their freshwater counterparts.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

sandie said:


> I ordered some of these from ebay and they came in excellent. These guys are really hardy. I believe they are the same shrimp used in those terrible orbs sold as sealed bio-domes.


Did you order them during the winter? I was wondering how they would ship.

And you are correct about the orbs.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Almost forgot about these shrimp. I remember being in grade school, one of my teachers had a small biosphere with 5 of those little guys in there.

I think I know what my next shrimp tank is going to house. I have a ton of old coral I can use.

First time going to salt! I have a nice empty finnex tank.
I'll try to find some in the spring!

-Gordon


----------



## ernopena (Jan 6, 2011)

*new/old pics*

I found a CD of old images of my shrimp tank from back in Novenber 2007. You can see all 52 on my Picasa page here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/ernopena/OpaeUlaHawaiianRedShrimpNov2007


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a cool looking tank. I wonder if these can live in same parameters as sexy shrimp?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very cool setup indeed. Different! 

I like those shrimp.


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

im curious to know if they can be kept in freshwater for long period of time without issue as well as breed there too.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

People have kept these in freshwater with no problems. Won't breed though as the larval stage needs salinity.


----------

